# Where to buy Fish Oil in bulk?



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2010)

Anybody know of a good/cheap fish oil source?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wal-Mart?     

That's where I get mine.


----------



## toothache (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam's Club is where I go.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2010)

I buy Carlson's at BulkNutrition.com.  It's among the best quality (in amount of fats provided and being pollutant free).


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd consider going in on a bulk order from the life extension foundation.  Great fish oil.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 21, 2010)

Question is, do you really want to buy _Fish Oil _in bulk?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer Fish Oil to Flax, so yes, I really do want to buy Fish Oil.

When I get money, this thread will come in handy.  Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Question is, do you really want to buy _Fish Oil _in bulk?



I don't buy fish oil in bulk, because 1. there is no savings and 2, I keep my fish oil in the fridge because the fish oil pills get stinky and turn to crap if they are at room temperature.


----------

